# !!achtung fake steam mail im umlauf!!!



## Bamboocha2510 (13. September 2009)

Moinsen habe heute diese email erhalten:

Steampowered.com*Lieber Steam Kunde,*

wir mussten leider feststellen , dass Sie am 5.09.09 in  der Zeit von 02:10 bis 05:53 mehrere Downloadlinks mit Viren-Inhahlt verteilt  haben. Es ist anzunehmen, dass es sich hierbei um einen Betrugsversuch handelt.  Zum Zeitpunkt des Betrugsversuchs wurden mehrere, unregelmäßige IPs in ihrem  Account geloggt, diese konnten wir jedoch keiner Person zuweisen. 
 Aus Sicherheitsgründen bitten wir Sie daher, um die Verifizierung ihres Steam  Accounts unter folgendem Link: Verifizierungslink (Dies ist ihr  persöhnlicher Verifizierungslink)
Nach Abschluss des Prozess wird Ihr  Verifizierungsantrag schnellstmöglich bearbeitet.
 Die Account Verifizierung ist ein von uns neu eingeführtes Module, welches  die Account Sicherheit erheblich verbessert.
Bitte zögern Sie nicht, uns bei  weiteren Problemen oder Fragen zukontaktieren.
*ACHTUNG!: Wenn Sie keine Verifizierung innerhalb von 48 Stunden  durchführen, wird ihr Account vorerst Deaktiviert.*
*Eine (Re)-Aktivierung, ist dann nurnoch mit einer Kopie Ihres  'Personal-Ausweises' möglich.* 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
*Jakob Fürstenberger -  Steam Account Security *


 Dies ist eine automatisch generierte Nachricht. Wenn sie Fragen haben  benutzen sie bitte ein Kontaktformular über unsere Homepage, direke Antworten  werden leider automatisch gelöscht.


----------



## GoZoU (13. September 2009)

Hier gehts weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/23530-achtung-evtl-steam-falle.html

MfG
GoZoU


----------

